# Handcuffed by insurance company after a claim



## bond-007 (4 Jul 2007)

Just spoke to my broker about my renewal for a car insurance. I had a claim 7 months ago which it appears they paid out on. My NCB has gone from 5 to 3 years, but he said I am effectively handcuffed to the company for the next 5 years. Can I not take my 3 years and go elsewhere?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (4 Jul 2007)

Since you had a claim 7 months ago, you have 7 months noclaims bonus.  You are entitled to shop around with that, but in a similar situation (thankfully some years ago now), I ended up staying with the same insurance company for a few years.  I found most insurance companies won't quote me.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Jul 2007)

How come that Royal and sun say I have 3 years on the letter they have to give you each year?


----------



## Trish2006 (4 Jul 2007)

Some companies allow you to make one claim "without affecting your no claims bonus" or in your cae reducing it from 5 to 3 years.  However if you ring another company they will ask you if you've had any claims in the past x years and as soon as you say yes, 7 months ago they will only grant you a no claims bonus of 7 months.  Only your current insurer will recognise the 3 year ncb.


----------



## ailbhe (4 Jul 2007)

Most insurers won't quote for anyone who has had a claim in the last 3 years. You had "step back" protection with your current co so they are allowing you 3 years NCB. Other insurers may not recognise this. A few companies will quote with a recent claim(St Pauls/ARB/AON etc) but they would probably be more expensive with a higher excess. After 3 years you should find that other companies will quote.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Jul 2007)

Fair enough so. Makes a joke out of paying for NCB insurance.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

> *Handcuffed by insurance company after a claim*


Very misleading thread title...


----------



## bond-007 (4 Jul 2007)

I beg to differ.


----------



## tiger (4 Jul 2007)

Yes, handcuffed *to* insurance co. maybe...
Agree with the problem though.  That's why I never pay for NCB protection, doesn't do what it says on the tin.


----------



## Towger (4 Jul 2007)

I have the same problem with AXA after my car was stolen. With AXA, a stolen car does not effect your 'No claims discount'. So my years without a claim is zero, but my no claims discount is 70%. So now I effectually cannot change insurer for the next 5 years! It is all a big ***...


----------



## bond-007 (4 Jul 2007)

I suppose if I didn't pay it I would be looking at a renewal of €1k+ whereas it is €650 at the moment.


----------



## LUFC (4 Jul 2007)

How much was your claim for? You say your insurance has gone up €350 approx. IF your claim is less than €350 its worth your while to pay it yourself, if its over €350 let the insurance company pay it & take the small increase in your policy.
Some of the comments about insurance are very funny, in fairness do people really expect to pay €750 a year, claim €10,000 & expect their premium to go down


----------



## bond-007 (4 Jul 2007)

It went up by 200 to 650 but if didn't have the ncb it would be €1k+. I asked how much the claim paid but they decline to tell me how much they paid out.


----------



## ACA (5 Jul 2007)

> I asked how much the claim paid but they decline to tell me how much they paid out


You are *entitled* to know what has been paid out on your policy - I'd ring yr insurer again and insist on knowing - if their are not prepared to give you this information, I'd be contacting the ombudsman.


----------



## GA001 (9 Jul 2007)

Towger said:


> I have the same problem with AXA after my car was stolen. With AXA, a stolen car does not effect your 'No claims discount'. So my years without a claim is zero, but my no claims discount is 70%. So now I effectually cannot change insurer for the next 5 years! It is all a big ***...


 
Well that is correct, the question asked is how man years have you had no claims..? The answer is none as you decided to claim.

You have a full no claims bonus with Axa, should another company decide not to take you on because you claimed, that is their own perogative.

Depending on the amount you decided to claim for, other insurers may seem you as a poor moral hazard, ie. €50,000 claim after only 1 year etc.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Jul 2007)

> poor moral hazard


That is a new phrase on me.


----------



## FrCrilly (13 Jul 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Just spoke to my broker about my renewal for a car insurance. I had a claim 7 months ago which it appears they paid out on. My NCB has gone from 5 to 3 years, but he said I am effectively handcuffed to the company for the next 5 years. Can I not take my 3 years and go elsewhere?


 
AFAIK Quinn Direct quote with one claim, subject to a loading. See if 123.ie can do anything for you either. Also, Hibernian will quote after 3 years. 

(All of the above subject to present info on these companies websites. May change in the future)


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jul 2007)

Good to know that Quinn will quote with a claim. I did renew with RSA this year but I shall review my options next year.


----------



## dee06 (13 Jul 2007)

ACA said:


> You are *entitled* to know what has been paid out on your policy - I'd ring yr insurer again and insist on knowing - if their are not prepared to give you this information, I'd be contacting the ombudsman.


 
If the claim is settled, most insurers put the amount of the claim on the no claims bonus statement, along with date, type of claim and status.

How much was your claim for and is it fully settled? If there was personal injuries claimed for it's likely not settled yet. If it's not settled yet you really are handcuffed for a while.

If your bonus went from 5 to 3 years what you had on it was 'step back' protection. That is a level below 'full' bonus protection and generally a less expensive addition. Some insurers have step back protection for free e.g. Eaglestar.

Axa are quoting at present where there is a claim under a certain amount, I think it's 10k, not sure. 
Provided they would quote you anyway and there is no other reason they would decline it on (vehicle type, drivers age etc). Ask your broker again. Though if claim is not fully settled, not a lot they can do.


----------



## dee06 (13 Jul 2007)

bond-007 said:


> That is a new phrase on me.


Phrase often used in insurance


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jul 2007)

dee06 said:


> If the claim is settled, most insurers put the amount of the claim on the no claims bonus statement, along with date, type of claim and status.
> 
> How much was your claim for and is it fully settled? If there was personal injuries claimed for it's likely not settled yet. If it's not settled yet you really are handcuffed for a while.
> 
> ...


Well there is no personal injury claim possible as there was no one in the car at the time mine hit it. All the NCB statement says is "The last recorded incident occured on xx/xx/2006". I would assume it has been settled at this stage as I saw the other car a week later all fixed up and well again.


----------



## HelCol (18 Jul 2007)

I was involved in a crash in 2000.  Claim settled eventually 90% in my favour.  Was getting unreasonable quotes from insurance company (and having to pay them for 2 years as no one would touch me untill claim was settled).  After claim was settled I questioned quotes (from 400 (prior to crash) to 1600 + a lucky we are quoting at all attitude).  I went to broker and said if insurance company didnt change tact I would get onto ombudsman.  Not only was my policy brought down I was also back paid on the 2 years they loaded my policy ...... its good to talk ;-)


----------

